# Free samples of AgSafe Aquarium Plant Food Spikes & Tablets



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

I searched and only found one reference to them, but I stumpled upon the site and realized they will send a free sample out...if anyone else wants to get some...
There is a link on the page that says "go to more technical information (pdf)..." but the link is broken and I can't find the pdf on their site.

Anyone use these?

http://www.gardenlink.com/FreeSamplesAQRMTABS.htm
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Conditions from their site:
FREE Samples are Available for U.S. Continental addresses only. ALL QUESTIONS MUST BE ANSWERED CORRECTLY TO RECEIVE THE FREE SAMPLES. Your Information is CONFIDENTIAL and will not be shared with other organizations and third parties. Your responses help us to provide new and better products.

It is rather expensive to send Free Samples when the information
we ask for is incorrect - Please Provide Accurate Information.

There is a limited supply of Free Samples available each day.
As of Today, we have 900 FREE SAMPLES LEFT.

**PLEASE DO NOT REQUEST A FREE SAMPLE
IF YOU'RE NOT INTERESTED IN PURCHASING THIS PRODUCT**

TODAY'S FREE SAMPLE: (Only for Aquarium Plant Owners)

NEW - AgSafe® Aquarium Plant Food Spikes & Tablets
Tablets and Spikes Feed Plants for Up to 6 Months!
Special Slow-release nutrient formulation contains natural grains, minerals, plant vitamins, growth hormones, laterites, etc. Contains NO Nitrates or Phosphates. Feeds at the roots and enhances stronger rooting, darker green leaves, and natural plant colors. Fish Safe, Non-Toxic to Aquatic Life. Will Not Cause Algae Growth or Cloudiness.
Easy-to-use, just insert spike or tablet into gravel under plants...It's that Simple!
Proven and Used by Professional Aquarium Plant Growers.


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Free is goooooood.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Never used it, but why the heck not get some free stuff  the code for today Thursday Nov 17 is: Anacharis


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Besides the secret code word, i really dont get how any of the other answers could be deemed 'correct' or not, aside from maybe having ZERO aquatic plants. Anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Buuuuump, did anyone that filled out their trickly lil questionaire get their free sample yet?


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

No idea. It was too many hurdles to leap through for a free sample that might suck.


----------



## spinnerbayt (Apr 2, 2005)

Haven't got mine yet.


----------

